# Install wget on TiVo series 1



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

My TiVoWebPlus will stop running some times. I go to it's address and it says cannot display the webpage. I do this to get TiVoWebPlus started:



> =[tivo:root]-# /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb restart
> ERROR: A wget binary could not be found, and is required
> to shutdown the application from the command line.
> Warning: An http server was already running
> =[tivo:root]-#


I guess I need wget. I look all around google for over a hour and can't find it. Can for a series 2 but not my stand alone series 1.

Any one know were the wget file is for a series 1 TiVo?

-Raymond Day


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

Looks like no one can find it.

I installed the oztivo iso on a 3GB hard drive. Because I know it has all sorts of hacks all ready on it.

I don't know how it restore a TiVo image on a small hard drive. You do that with MFS restore and it says drive is to small. It looks like it uses MFS restore then lots of text comes up I guess installing the hacks.

Any way it booted right up and I could FTP and telnet to it.

wget was on it in:



> [TiVo [p0] ~]# find / -name wget
> /devbin/wget


I moved it to my TiVo to /bin

But I still got a error:



> =[tivo:root]-# wget
> wget: error in loading shared libraries
> libresolv.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> =[tivo:root]-#


I looked for libresolv.so.2 on the oztivo



> [TiVo [p0] ~]# find / -name libresolv.so.2
> /hack/lib/libresolv.so.2
> [TiVo [p0] ~]#


I moved that to my TiVo to /lib

Now when I do wget it comes back with:



> =[tivo:root]-# wget
> wget: missing URL
> Usage: wget [OPTION]... ...
> Try `wget --help' for more opt...ause looks like I got it fixed.
> -Raymond Day


----------

